# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2013



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2013 às 00:36)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 12:26)

Bom dia .

Chegamos ao mês de Agosto ...meio verão passado,por aqui já lá vai ,para o primeiro dia,hoje já não vai ser tão  com ontem,vai aquecendo,mas lento,com 30.8ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 14:44)

Boas ,chegou a tarde e o ,hoje mais brando ,com 33.0ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2013 às 14:58)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de neblina ate por volta das 11h... depois disso o sol ja brilha, acompanhado por um vento fraco a moderado... sigo com 28.5ºC


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2013 às 15:35)

Temperatura actual *33.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 17:24)

O vento continua mais moderado de SWW,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 18:40)

Vão aparecendo nuvens médias,vento moderado de SW,com 32.3ºC .


Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 34.1ºC .


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2013 às 19:06)

Vento fraco e algumas nuvens
Temperatura actual *30.7ºC*

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 34.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2013 às 19:16)

Ontem a estação meteorológica de *Mirandela* registou uma grande amplitude térmica,mais uma.
Aqui ficam os registos.

Temperatura minima: *12,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *40,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 21:06)

Boas,vento de W,hoje a temperatura descer mais rápido ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Ago 2013 às 22:12)

Vento na ordem de 5Km/h
Temperatura actual *24.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2013 às 22:50)

Ainda algum vento e com 23.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Ago 2013 às 03:41)

Boa noite. Vai chovendo fraco com 17,8ºc


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Ago 2013 às 14:46)

Boas, por aqui  durante a noite, sem intensidade. Por agora *26.1ºC* e algumas nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2013 às 15:30)

Boas tardes .

Hoje,dia de verão normal...nada de queimar,foi aproveitado para o mergulho,bem boa ,com 28.3ºC e um vento agradável .


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2013 às 18:26)

Boa tarde a todos,
Por Lamego um dia mais fresco, temperatura máxima de 23 graus
Mínima de 12
Atual - 21
Manhã com nuvens que ao longo do dia se dissiparam...


----------



## panda (2 Ago 2013 às 19:03)

Temperatura actual *24.5ºC*

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 26.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2013 às 19:53)

Boas,boa brisa e boa temperatura ,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 29.2ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Ago 2013 às 21:19)

Temperatura nos *20.6ºC* já arrepia andar na rua


----------



## panda (2 Ago 2013 às 22:16)

E vai descendo *18.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2013 às 22:21)

Boa brisa para arejar a casa,já se nota ,com 19.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2013 às 23:23)

Hoje, por Viseu, ao início da manhã ainda choveu qualquer coisa, mas ao longo do dia o céu limpou.


----------



## Nickname (3 Ago 2013 às 00:56)

Choveu algo de manhã de facto, ainda molhou a estrada, a máxima ficou-se pelos 23ºC.
Neste momento apenas 12ºC, vem ai uma noite fresca.


----------



## Serrano (3 Ago 2013 às 11:24)

19.3ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e ainda ambiente agradável ,o vento estava moderado mas está enfraquecer,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2013 às 14:53)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento,ambiente vai aquecendo ,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Ago 2013 às 19:41)

Temperatura actual *25.8ºC*

Dados de hoje *13ºC* / *29ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2013 às 22:16)

Boas,noite com bom fresco ,com 20.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2013 às 22:17)

Boas,
Por Lamego manhã com algumas nuvens e minima de 12
temperatura máxima de 25,5
Atual - 17


----------



## panda (3 Ago 2013 às 22:35)

Hoje a noite esta a ser um pouco mais quente de k ontem e sem vento
Temperatura actual *19.5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2013 às 11:12)

22ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 14.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2013 às 14:34)

Boas, por aqui uma tarde de Verão  com *32.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

Boas ,ambiente na rua ,com um sol de queimar ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Ago 2013 às 18:29)

Temperatura actual *32.8ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.1ºC* / *33.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2013 às 19:46)

Boas,depois de uma tarde ,neste momento já boa brisa a correr ,com 29.5ºC. 

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 35.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2013 às 20:24)

Boas,
Por Lamego dia de céu azul, 
Dados de hoje: 16,5/29,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2013 às 21:59)

Boas,bons ventos que por aqui já correm...com seguimento para os próximos dias ,nada mau,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Ago 2013 às 22:27)

Tudo calmo com *23.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 12:01)

Bom dia .

Por aqui algumas nuvens médias e altas que vão passando ,com 29.9ºC,vai aquecendo ligeiramente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 14:39)

Boas,por aqui já acabou por ficar o céu nublado e sem sol ,com 29.5ºC e o vento a ficar moderado...ainda bem ,já estava a ficar abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 16:04)

Boas,o sol já apareceu e o ambiente mais ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 18:58)

Boas,por aqui sol e algumas nuvens,brisa já presente ,com 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Ago 2013 às 19:31)

Temperatura actual *28.1ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.2ºC* / *31.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 20:36)

Boas,boa brisa de NW lá fora ,com 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2013 às 21:39)

Vai descendo o ar lá fora ,com 23.6ºC,bem bom...para por ordem em casa .


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2013 às 22:21)

Boas,
Por Lamego dia de algum sol, de tarde ficou nublado.
Dados de hoje: 26,2/17,1
Atual - 17


----------



## panda (5 Ago 2013 às 22:25)

Temperatura nos *21.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

Logo pela manhã...o céu nublado e sem sol ,agora o sol já vai aparecendo,manhã boa que deu direito ir logo pelas 8h a fazer uma lavagem geral ao carro ,para aproveitar o fresco ainda da manhã ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 11:30)

Com o céu limpo,a temperatura já vai subindo,com 26.4ºC e já com uma boa rega no jardim ,ficou tudo ao fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 13:15)

Boas,vai subindo...temperatura ,com 29.3ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Ago 2013 às 14:09)

Algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *28.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 18:55)

Boas,tarde de ambiente morno ,agora forte brisa de NW a ajudar a descer a temperatura ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 20:36)

Boas,grande vendaval na rua ,bem que sabe este fresco ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Ago 2013 às 21:23)

Céu muito nublado, temperatura actual *20.5ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.7ºC* / *29.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2013 às 21:46)

A ventania continua  e a marcar 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia .

Dia de verão com tudo calmo ,esta calmaria ainda vai durar mais 1 dia ou dois,depois vão ser mais uns dias de inferno ,este gajo  nunca mais se vai embora ,com 23.5ºC....por enquanto está bom assim .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2013 às 12:37)

Boas ...muito sol e ambiente na rua em aquecimento ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Ago 2013 às 13:12)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco 
Temperatura actual *24.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2013 às 13:53)

Com 28.7ºC e o sol quente,a brisa já presente .


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2013 às 14:09)

minima de 11ºC
Céu nublado a ameaçar uns chuviscos, 22ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Ago 2013 às 16:42)

Por agora céu pouco nublado e 19,7ºC. Chegou a chover ligeiramente, esta tarde. Máxima de 23,0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

boas

por aqui estes dias tem sido praticamente todos iguais, neblina na parte da manha, levantando la para as 10h, céu depois fica limpo acompanhada pela ventania da parte da tarde. as temperaturas destes dias andaram entre os 15ºC - 30ºC

hoje o dia foi de ceu limpo da parte da manha, tornando-se muito nublado durante a tarde. o vento sopra fraco a moderado sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2013 às 19:14)

Boas,dias destes de verão ...acabou-se por uns dias ,lá fora brisa forte e já com uma temperatura agradável a esta hora,com 23.3ºC e algumas nuvens soltas no céu .

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 29.0ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Ago 2013 às 19:26)

Temperatura actual *21.7ºC*

Mínima desta madrugada *15.1ºC*
Máxima de hoje *26.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,boa brisa a passar por dentro de casa ,sabe bem,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2013 às 00:25)

Boas,
Por Lamego um dia fresco e nublado ou parcialmente quase todo o dia.
O sol ia espreitando, ainda ameaçou chuviscos mas ficou pela ameaça.
Dados de hoje: 15º/23º
A  partir de quinta a temperatura vai começar a subir e virá dias quentes


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2013 às 01:35)

Máxima de 23ºC e minima de 11ºC, não chegou a chover por aqui.
Agora já vai descendo bem a temperatura, 12ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2013 às 07:09)

céu limpo
Estavam 10ºC ás 6h da manhã em Viseu(cidade), 3º dia de Agosto em que a mínima é igual ou inferior a 10.0ºC, e nenhuma ainda acima dos 13.0ºC assim é que eu gosto das noites.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2013 às 09:25)

Céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado
Temperatura actual *20.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 15:17)

Boas .

Depois de uns dias de verão normal ...agora parece vir por ai dias de verão anormal ,quer dizer mais uns dias de inferno  e pouco saudáveis ,isto hoje ainda só vai ser de pré-aquecimento ,com 31.4ºC e agora o vento que se mudou pelo meio da noite para NNE...mal sinal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 16:59)

Boas,vai aquecendo ,com 33.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 19:04)

Boas ,tudo calmo sem vento ,ambiente ainda ,com 31.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 33.0ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2013 às 19:10)

Temperatura actual *28.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *13.6ºC* / *29.9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2013 às 20:37)

Céu azul e limpo por Lamego.
Dados de hoje:
29º/12º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 20:44)

Boas,o sol foi-se e começou a descer temperatura,continua tudo calmo  sem vento,tudo fechado por casa e com 24.0ºC,na rua 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

Boas,continua tudo calmo e sem vento ,,de ontem para hoje e pela mesma hora...eram menos 7.0ºC ,ambiente ainda morno e com 27.3ºC,tudo fechado em casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2013 às 23:09)

Boas,já com algum vento mas fraco de NNE,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2013 às 23:45)

Temperatura actual *23.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 09:36)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já marcha em grande subida o mercurio,hoje está prometido ,com o tal gajo que eu dispenso a léguas ,já vai nos 26.1ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Ago 2013 às 09:53)

Temperatura actual *24.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 11:04)

Boas ,ambiente na rua em prê ,ainda algum vento de NE e com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 12:06)

Boas,vai subindo ,com 31.4ºC,por casa tudo no escuro com 24.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 13:10)

Boas ,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## panda (9 Ago 2013 às 14:14)

Já começa apertar o calor *32.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 14:16)

Boas ,lá fora já vai cheirando a esturro ,com 34.3ºC e já sem vento...nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 15:11)

Boas com 35.3ºC .


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2013 às 15:49)

Por lamego esta hora temperatura de 32 graus...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 19:14)

Boas ,depois de uma tarde a torrar ...a esta hora ainda queima ,com 34.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.3ºC / 36.7ºC .


----------



## panda (9 Ago 2013 às 19:26)

Temperatura actual *32.4ºC*

Dados de hoje *18ºC* / *34.1ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2013 às 21:15)

Boas, hoje foi um dia muito quente , neste momento *26.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2013 às 21:42)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, hoje foi um dia muito quente , neste momento *26.2ºC*



Deves ter tido uma amplitude térmica enorme, não? Quais foram os teus extremos?


----------



## panda (9 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

Temperatura nos *26.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2013 às 22:45)

Boas,ambiente na rua ainda abafado e quente ...nada se mexe ,com 27.2ºC,o vento de NNE,deve estar por ai a chegar .


----------



## panda (10 Ago 2013 às 09:41)

Hoje o dia promete  já com *26.7ºC*


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2013 às 11:09)

Está a aquecer... 26.3ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2013 às 15:03)

Boas tardes .

A manhã foi passada na água com uns bons mergulhos ...água da piscina 25.0ºC,até estava quente de mais ...cerca das 13h e já a marcar 35.0ºC,vamos embora ,para ficar aqui,só se for maluco ,lá fora neste momento ambiente angustiante ,com 37.6ºC .


----------



## panda (10 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

Calor insuportável com *37.6ºC*
Vento 2Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2013 às 17:31)

Boas ,lá fora até deve doer ,só marca 39.3ºC .


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2013 às 19:31)

Durante esta semana, andei pelo nordeste do país, é uma beleza esta parte do país. Ainda vai ser a zona de Aguiar da Beira a próxima que vou morar, já que a minha namorada é daí.  Chaves, Vila Real, Montalegre são sítios lindissimos, sem dúvida Portugal é um país cheio de riqueza e em cada região a sua beleza.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2013 às 19:58)

Boas ,lá fora ambiente ainda ,nada se mexe,nem se ouve os passarinhos ,com 35.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.2ºC / 39.4ºC isto hoje  foi dia de inferno .


----------



## panda (10 Ago 2013 às 20:17)

Temperatura actual *31ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2013 às 21:43)

Boas ,lá fora o bafo ainda é enorme...tudo quente ,com 31.5ºC e nada se mexe 

Por casa,já só me safo AC ligado...bem bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2013 às 22:53)

Boas,ar com sensação de mais fresco,só no meu quintal e jardim que levou agora boa rega ,fora disso é só ar ,com 29.3ºC e nada se mexe.


----------



## panda (10 Ago 2013 às 23:07)

Noite bastante quente com *27.2ºC*


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2013 às 08:36)

Bons dias
já com *26.2ºC*
Vento 4Km/h


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2013 às 10:19)

Hoje nao se vai poder andar na rua 
Já com *31.6ºC*


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2013 às 10:50)

Quentinho logo pela manhã... 28.1ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2013 às 11:23)

boas

oficialmente de ferias, estou em Gouveia ode ontem o dia foi quente, com o céu limpo.

temperaturas de ontem: 

20.9ºC minima
38.1ºC máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2013 às 11:24)

hoje  a manha esta a ser de céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 32.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2013 às 14:10)

Boas tardes .

Mais uma manhã passada na água ,até estava mais quente que ontem ,mas hoje fugi logo pelas 12h,o ar já estava insuportável ,lá fora a esta hora é hora de inferno ,em casa e já só com AC ligado ,lá fora já marca 38.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2013 às 15:49)

Boas ,lá fora até deve meter dô ...por aqui em casa AC ligado e táss bem com 25.3ºC,lá fora 39.0ºC...porra .


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2013 às 18:49)

Temperatura actual *34ºC*

Dados de hoje *22.3ºC* / *38.4ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2013 às 18:55)

Neste momento *33.6ºC* e vento de *W* a *3.6km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

Boas .

Olha olha quem chegou ,que andava fora já alguns dias,ventinho moderado de NW,veio mesmo a calhar ,já vai varrendo o que é indejável ,ainda com 32.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 25.2ºC / 39.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2013 às 21:30)

Boas, *24.3ºC* com vento de *S* a *3.6km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2013 às 21:52)

Boas,o vento continua moderado com ambiente na rua bem diferente ,mas ainda com 29.3ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Ago 2013 às 22:58)

Muito fumo por aqui devido aos incêndios

Temperatura actual *27.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2013 às 12:27)

boas

por Gouveia ontem a tarde foi quente sem vento, com 39.8ºC máxima... 
21.2ºC foi a minima desta manha

atualmente, o céu esta limpo, sem vento  e sigo com 30.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 13:07)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já foi um pouco mais fresca ,mesmo assim não deu para abrir as  janelas ,já vão 4 noites seguidas só de janelas fechadas ,lá fora já vai cheirando a esturro...não tanto como os últimos dias,com 33.1ºC .


----------



## Norther (12 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

Ontem ao final da tarde a Cova da Beira encheu-se de fumo denso tornando ainda mais insuportável andar na rua.

neste momento registo 32.9ºC com vento de 5.8 Km/h


----------



## panda (12 Ago 2013 às 13:40)

Já começa o  temperatura actual *33.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 14:02)

Boas ,já vai nos 34.0ºC e ar .


----------



## Norther (12 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

33.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 15:15)

Boas,por aqui o vento a ficar moderado de SWW e ,mesmo assim a estancar a temperatura,com 34.2ºC já algum tempo .


----------



## Norther (12 Ago 2013 às 16:20)

34.4ºC 
vento NW fraco 4.3 Km/h
1011hpa
20% HR


----------



## panda (12 Ago 2013 às 18:54)

Temperatura actual *31.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *20.2ºC* / *35.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 19:32)

Boas ,menos 5.0ºC que ontem na máx...faz alguma diferença ,a tarde foi ,algum vento de W ajudar a descer a temperatura,com 31.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 21:36)

Boas,vento mais calmo com ambiente ainda morno,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2013 às 22:09)

Por Lamego, dados de hoje
19º/32º

Céu limpo e algum vento de tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2013 às 22:34)

Boas,com 25.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (12 Ago 2013 às 23:35)

Temperatura agradável com *23.5ºC*


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 10:51)

Bom dia 
temperatura nos 25.9ºC com céu limpo
vento predominante SW fraco 3.6 km/h
1015hpa
30% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 11:43)

Bons dias .

Esta noite ficou novamente abaixo dos 20.0ºC ....podia ser melhor,mesmo assim deu para  refrescar alguma coisa pela casa,mas foi só a partir das 2h da manhã que deu para abrir algumas janelas,lá fora a esta hora,já apertar os calos a muita gente ,com 31.2ºC...já vai lançada .


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 11:55)

Agora 28.3ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de N a 2.2 km/h
22% HR
1016 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 12:35)

Já vai nos 32.3ºC ...não falha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 14:29)

Boas,algum vento mas ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 15:26)

por aqui 33.1ºC com o céu com uma dúzia de pequenas nuvens,
vento fraco 2.9 km/h de NW 
20% HR


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2013 às 15:45)

A canícula veio para ficar , hoje mais uma mínima pouco abaixo dos 20ºC, e agora já nos 33ºC.
Estou farto destes dias abrasadores, hoje tenho de levar com o fumo dos incêndios para tornar tudo ainda mais sufocante.


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2013 às 15:54)

Temperatura actual *33.5ºC*
Vento 10Km/h


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 16:01)

agora 33.6ºC máxima foi de 34.4ºC por volta das 15:50h 
vento quadrante SW fraco 2.2km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 16:42)

Boas,é só ar  e com 36.0ºC ...é de aguentar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 18:43)

Boas ,ambiente ainda de fornalha ,com 35.6ºC e vento quente.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2013 às 19:05)

Temperatura actual *32.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *20.6ºC* / *34.1ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 19:40)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 13.agosto.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito nublado
por nuvens baixas no litoral oeste a sul do Cabo Mondego até
ao final da manhã, nebulosidade que persistirá ao longo do dia
na faixa costeira entre os cabos de Sines e de S. Vicente.
Aumento temporário de nebulosidade *nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro durante a tarde, em especial nas zonas montanhosas,
onde há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste nas regiões do litoral a partir do
início da tarde, e soprando temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h)
de nordeste até ao início da manhã e no final do dia no interior
Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais das regiões do Centro
e do Sul.
Subida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do
litoral Norte e Centro.

Será que o Interior Norte e Centro ainda terá trovoada esta noite?

- A laranja estão assinaladas as zonas onde poderá formar-se alguma atividade, mas não está garantida.


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 19:59)

boas tardes neste momento estão 30.5ºC
vento fraco de SW
20% HR
1013hpa

A máxima foi de 35.3ºC por volta das 17:20h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 20:32)

Boas ,lá fora ainda um sufoco ...nada se mexe ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2013 às 21:58)

Boas ,ambiente ainda quente...nada se mexe ,com 29.8ºC,hoje só de AC é que me safo .


----------



## jonyyy (13 Ago 2013 às 22:30)

Boas
Por aqui hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, com algumas nuvens de evolução pela tarde nas zonas montanhosas.
Por agora ceu limpo, com cheiro a queimado no ar e 25.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2013 às 23:11)

Boas
Por gouveia o dia foi de ceu limpo temporariamente nublado durante a tarde. O vento moderado durante a madrugada..


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2013 às 23:15)

Extremos de hoje:
22.7C minima
36.1C maxima
Atualmente nada se mexe, ceu limpo e sigo com 25.3C...


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2013 às 23:36)

Tudo calmo
Temperatura actual *26.2ºC*


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite
aqui pela minha zona tenho 24.3ºC
por vezes sopra uma brisa fraquinha de SE
1014hpa
23% HR


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2013 às 10:49)

Bons dias
Temperatura nos *26.4ºC*


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 10:52)

Bom dia
temperatura 26.1ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco SE 1.4 Km/h
1016hpa
29% HR

a mínima desta noite foi 21.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 11:23)

Bons dias .

Mais uma noite tropical...só com AC é que me safei ,só deu para abrir as janelas pelas 6h da manhã ,acima dos 30.0ºC a contar já com de hoje 7 dias seguidos,acima dos 35.0ºC e já contar com de hoje 6 dias de inferno  e só duas noites é que foi abaixo dos 20.0ºC...já chateia ,e ainda por cima muitos mais estão para chegar ,com 31.5ºC e um sol que até queima .

Hoje a etapa na volta a bicicleta termima na cidade de C.Branco,cerca das 17h vão passar a 50m da minha casa na estrada nacional,a essa hora 38.0ºC não vão falhar aqui pela zona ,cá estarei para ver ,coitados dos corredores vão passar por um dia de braseiro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 12:25)

Vai subindo...com 33.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2013 às 12:33)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu limpo, com algum vento durante o inicio da manha. 
a minima nao baixou dos 22.4ºC 

atualmente o céu esta limpo, agora sem vento e sigo com 29.2ºC


----------



## ACalado (14 Ago 2013 às 12:59)

Bom dia aqui pela Covilhã vai ser dia quente neste momento 32.4ºc

Lá por cima nas Penhas da Saúde


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2013 às 13:41)

Temperatura actual *33.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 13:42)

Já queima ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 15:12)

Boas ,ar  e com 36.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 16:23)

Boas ,com 38.0ºC e ar .


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 16:54)

por aqui 36.1ºC com o céu pouco nublado
vento fraco de NW 7.9 Km/h
20% HR
1015hpa

já estiveram 36.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 17:12)

A volta passou duas vezes junto há minha casa ,ambiente  e marcava 38.0ºC na altura....grande sufoco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 18:13)

Parece que estou metido no inferno ,continua quente como cornos ,com 38.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2013 às 18:19)

Dia de 
Algumas nuvens e vento nulo 
Temperatura actual *34.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *21.7ºC* / *37.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 19:42)

Boas,ainda com temperatura escandaloza  ...até já mete dô porra ,vento nulo ,com 35.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.5ºC / 38.4ºC


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2013 às 19:44)

A menos de 1 Km de ti Panda tenho agora 32.3ºC com céu algo nublado na montanha a Norte, e limpo a sul.
1014hpa
20% HR
vento fraco de NE 2.2 Km/h

Hoje máxima pela minha zona da Vila foi de 36.9ºC, ja a zona do Panda subiu mais um pouco :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2013 às 21:50)

Boas,hoje já apareceu algum vento de WNW,vai ajundando a refrescar alguma coisa ,com 29.9ºC e já com uma boa rega no jardim,ficou o ar fresquinho .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2013 às 10:07)

Bom dia, *29.3ºC* por aqui


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2013 às 11:20)

Já está bem quentinho por estes lados... 28.5ºC no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2013 às 16:18)

Boas tardes .

Mais uma noite tropical,para conta pessoal....a manhã foi de banhos ,outra coisa não se esperava ,água a 26.0ºC ,até aqui tudo bem ,agora lá fora...porra para isto nunca mais têm fim,dia de inferno  ,com 36.9ºC e um vento que até queima .


----------



## panda (15 Ago 2013 às 18:22)

Temperatura actual *33ºC*

Dados de hoje *22.2ºC* / *34.8ºC*

Neste momento ainda decorre um incêndio que começou ao inicio da tarde aqui perto na coutada, peso . Os populares dizem k já morreu um bombeiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2013 às 19:10)

Boas, por aqui estão *31.8ºC *com vento de *W *a *5.8 km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2013 às 19:23)

Boas ,mais uma tarde sufocante ...já cheira mal e a esturro ,com 33.8ºC e o só ar quente e seco .

Dados de hoje 21.2ºC / 37.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Boas,agora tudo mais calmo quanto há temperatura ...já merecia ,com 25.6ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## panda (16 Ago 2013 às 10:08)

Bons dias

Temperatura actual *25.9ºC*
Vento fraco 2Km/h de E


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2013 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

_Back to the office_!

Mínima de 14,2ºC esta manhã.

Temperatura actual de *27,9ºC*


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2013 às 11:51)

27ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 16ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (16 Ago 2013 às 12:14)

Boas
Dia estranho por aqui apesar de estar sol a visibilidade deve andar nuns 4km, devido ao intenso fumo que até faz arder os olhos.. Com 25ºC a momentos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 12:35)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já desceu abaixo dos 20.0ºC ,hoje por enquanto o ambiente ainda está pouco feroz,com 30.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia, neste momento estão 29.8ºC 
vento fraco SW 2.9 Km/h
1016 hpa
20%HR

esta noite a mínima rondou os 15ºC por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 13:55)

Boas ,lá fora o ambiente...já vai em aquecimento ,com 33.3ºC...e sempre a mesma coisa .


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2013 às 14:14)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ,lá fora o ambiente...já vai em aquecimento ,com 33.3ºC...e sempre a mesma coisa .



O Albimeteo, devia era fazer um piquenique lá para baixo da zona do Rosmaninhal e arredores, aí via o que é fazer calor! 

Por lá agora, já deve estar a fazer uma boa temperatura, como é costume, mesmo quando em Castelo Branco nem está assim grande coisa de calor.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 15:35)

belem disse:


> O Albimeteo, devia era fazer um piquenique lá para baixo da zona do Rosmaninhal e arredores, aí via o que é fazer calor!
> 
> Por lá agora, já deve estar a fazer uma boa temperatura, como é costume, mesmo quando em Castelo Branco nem está assim grande coisa de calor.



Boas,Belem...tens razão ,hoje até nem é dos dias mais quentes,em relação aos últimos dias,Rosmaninhal boas pescarias no rio tejo e fazer logo assadura quase no local,quando,sempre no verão ,um amigo meu tinha casa nas barreiras a 200m do rio,muita noite dormi ao relento na eira,porque dentro de casa era impossível estar ,isto nos anos 80 ,quanto ao resto da zona na raia,não há terra que eu não conheça,porque o meu serviço o permetia,dias de verão era uma tormenta para mim ,para ter temperaturas quase idênticas diurnas,já que eu moro quase na saída sul,basta andar 6km da minha casa,ir ao vale do rio Ponsul e ter dois ou três graus a mais em relação aqui,mediçoes feitas de carro,já verifiquei isso várias centenas de vezes,e a temperatura só começa a subir para ai 1.5km da minha casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

Nuvens altas a chegar e o vento a ficar moderado de SW a manter a temperatura estável,com 33.6ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Ago 2013 às 18:04)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *31ºC*

Dados de hoje *17.5ºC* / *34.5ºC*


----------



## Norther (16 Ago 2013 às 18:34)

por aqui 30.6ºC
vento fraco NW 2.9 km/h
1014hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

Com 29.6ºC ...até que enfim,uma temperatura destas,as horas decentes,até o meu quatro patas está a dizer que sim,abanar o rabo a dizer que hoje vai dar a volta mais cedo,porque já sabe,nos dias bravos,já sabe que o dono,enquanto houver sol não pôe na rua...de tarde .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 19:54)

Boas,novamente com sol,já com pouca força para incomodar,já vai correndo alguma brisa ,com 28.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 34.2ºC.


----------



## belem (16 Ago 2013 às 20:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,Belem...tens razão ,hoje até nem é dos dias mais quentes,em relação aos últimos dias,Rosmaninhal boas pescarias no rio tejo e fazer logo assadura quase no local,quando,sempre no verão ,um amigo meu tinha casa nas barreiras a 200m do rio,muita noite dormi ao relento na eira,porque dentro de casa era impossível estar ,isto nos anos 80 ,quanto ao resto da zona na raia,não há terra que eu não conheça,porque o meu serviço o permetia,dias de verão era uma tormenta para mim ,para ter temperaturas quase idênticas diurnas,já que eu moro quase na saída sul,basta andar 6km da minha casa,ir ao vale do rio Ponsul e ter dois ou três graus a mais em relação aqui,mediçoes feitas de carro,já verifiquei isso várias centenas de vezes,e a temperatura só começa a subir para ai 1.5km da minha casa.



Interessante o teu relato, obrigado!

Afinal já sabes o que é sofrer. 

E da zona do vale do Rio Ponsul até à zona baixa do Rosmaninhal e arredores, a temperatura ainda sobe mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

Boas,finalmente uma noite decente para arejar a casa ,lá fora hoje ar até é outro...meu fresquinho ,mas também sei que é por pouco tempo ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,
Hoje por Lamego um dia mais fresco e com algumas nuvens, de tarde o sol desapareceu
temperaturas:
18º/28º


----------



## Nickname (16 Ago 2013 às 22:11)

Por aqui após 7 dias concecutivos de máximas iguais ou superiores a 30, tivemos um dia de descanso (temperaturas entre os 12ºC e os 28ºC), e será o único, amanhã regressa o calor.


----------



## panda (16 Ago 2013 às 23:13)

Temperatura nos *22.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2013 às 23:14)

Boas, por gouveia o dia ja foi mais fresco com o ceu geralmente nublao por nuvens altas... o vento soprou fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2013 às 23:30)

Extremos:
17.7 minima
31.1 maxima
Atualmente o ceu esta limpo sem vento e sigo com 20.1C...


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2013 às 23:41)

Peco desculpa de postar separadamente, o meu telemovel avariou e o que eprestaram so deixa escrever 120 caracters :S


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2013 às 11:13)

24ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALV72 (17 Ago 2013 às 13:53)

Parece que anda a arder em Loriga, é verdade pessoal ?
Ainda no ano passado visitei a praia " Fluvial " e vi uma bela mancha de Pinho Bravo, se lá pega é uma pena.

João


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2013 às 15:51)

Boas tardes .

Aproveitando ainda o bom tempo de verão....a manhã foi de banhos ,esperava uma noite mais fresca,afinal ficou por cima dos vinte ,a manhã ainda foi de ambiente decente ,mas agora a esta hora já torra ,com 35.5ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (17 Ago 2013 às 18:19)

Temperatura actual *31.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *20.5ºC* / *33.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2013 às 18:51)

Boas ,tarde quente e ainda continua com ambiente ,o vento tem sido muito fraco ou nulo ,com 34.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.4ºC / 36.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,algum vento de W a não dar grande ajuda a descer temperatura ,ambiente ainda morno ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2013 às 00:47)

Boas 
Por gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento da parte da tarde mas coisa pouca...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2013 às 00:51)

...Extremos:
33.9 máxima
19.1 mínima

Actualmente o céu está limpo sem vento e sigo com 21.5C


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2013 às 10:53)

25ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite que a temperatura não baixou dos 20.0ºC ,lá fora a esta hora já marcha nos 31.6ºC...deixa ir ,vai lançada ,mais uma tarde de inferno que vêm por ai .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2013 às 11:30)

Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra: Céu limpo, vento fraco, 31.1'C, 39%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 11:43)

Nada se mexe ...só se faz sentir ar ,vai desenfreada ,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 12:58)

Por aqui já vai nos 34.9ºC .


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

Temperatura nos *34ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

Boas ,chegou a tarde e já tudo abrasar ,vento fraco e  com 36.4ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2013 às 18:35)

Temperatura actual *33.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *19.9ºC* / *36.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 19:00)

Boas ,mais uma tarde de verão quentinha ,com vento já de W e com 33.5ºC.

dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 37.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 22:25)

Boas,ainda ambiente morno com uma ligeira brisa...mas fraca ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2013 às 23:05)

Com esta lentidão para descer a temperatura,lá vai mais uma noite tropical...esta noite têm de ser fresco artificial na casa ,não pode haver noites mal dormidas ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2013 às 23:47)

Temperatura nos *24.8ºC*

Tudo calmo nada se mexe


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Ago 2013 às 08:52)

Bom dia! Por aqui 24.7°C e 47%. Céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 11:35)

Bom dia .

Noite tropical...não desceu dos 24.4ºC ,nem deu para abrir as janelas ,só de AC ,próximos dias,vão ser de anestesia geral ,lá fora prepara-se mais uma tarde de inferno ,já marcha nos 34.0ºC ...é obra .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 12:30)

Boas ,o paciente já vai ficando meio odormecido com anestesia geral ,lá fora já ronca nos 36.1ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

Hoje queima 

Já nos *35.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 14:57)

Boas ,lá fora já deve torrar com o sol a queimar bem,em casa no escuro e só de AC ...para não deixar criar muito ar abafado,as paredes da casa estes dias,vai deixar passar muito calor,sem arrefecimento noturno nada feito ,com 38.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 17:36)

Boas ,tarde de fornalha ,com 38.8ºC,até faz cair a pele .


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2013 às 18:23)

Temperatura actual *36.5ºC* até queima 

Dados de hoje *20.8ºC* / *38.9ºC*

Vento fraco 5Km/h de NE


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 18:30)

Nada se mexe ...nem os passarinhos se ouvem,na rua  com 38.2ºC...ainda dá para fritar .

Dados de hoje 24.4ºC / 39.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 19:34)

Algum vento de W...mas quente e seco ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,ainda algum vento de W,lá fora ainda ,com 30.6ºC...ainda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2013 às 22:25)

As próximas duas noites vão ser as mais perigosas,de quarta para quinta já espero que seja mais fresca,esta noite só de AC ,lá fora ainda  com 29.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2013 às 22:43)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, com algum vento durante a tarde, js esteve mais quentinho hoje. 

temperaturas: 
18.8ºC minima
33.6ºC maxima

atuais: ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com uns abafados 26.3ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2013 às 23:29)

Por Lamego, dia quente
céu limpo e de tarde algum vento
dados de hoje:
Máx - 36
Mín - 22
Atual - 22


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2013 às 23:41)

Temperatura nos *26.3ºC*

Nada se mexe, esta uma calma


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Ago 2013 às 01:54)

Boa noite! Por aqui estão 26.5°C e 49%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 11:03)

Bom dia .

Já se fez o que tinha a fazer na rua ...o sol vêm bruto ,agora,só em casa e já no escuro e AC já fazer fresquinho ,hoje vai ser perigoso a rondar os 40.0ºC ,mais um noite tropical que não deu hipótese de abrir janelas ,lá fora já vai em grande marcha o mercurio a subir,com 32.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

Boas lá vai subindo ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 12:57)

Com 36.3ºC...vai subindo o .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 13:37)

Noticias fresquinhas ,lá fora já marca 37.1ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Ago 2013 às 13:59)

Atuais 36.8°C e 25%. Céu limpo e vento quente. Está bom para a moleza...


----------



## Z13 (20 Ago 2013 às 14:36)

Por Bragança também aperta, embora longe de recordes!

Mínima de 15,2ºC

Actualmente *32,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 15:18)

Boas ,por aqui o vento de W a aumentar...mas só manda bafo ,com 39.0ºC...ainda vai subir mais .


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2013 às 16:14)

De momento com *38.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 16:55)

Boas ,vai nos 39.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 18:53)

Boas ,o vento de W continua mas ,lá fora ainda dá para queimar,com 37.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 24.2ºC / 39.7ºC -


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2013 às 18:59)

Temperatura actual *34.4ºC*

Dados de hoje *21.1ºC* / *39.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 20:50)

Boas,já tudo ao fresco depois uma boa rega,ambiente ainda muito ,com 32.4ºC...hoje ainda está doida .


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2013 às 20:56)

Boas,
Dia quente por Lamego,
temperatura máxima de 37
Mínima de 21
Atual - 28


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 21:50)

Boas ,ainda 30.6ºC .


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2013 às 22:05)

Por aqui esta a ser uma noite muito quente *31.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2013 às 22:39)

Ainda ar ,com 29.6ºC,só de AC .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2013 às 23:50)

Boas
Por gouveia o céu esteve limpo apesar do fumo do incêndio em góis, com algum vento durante a tarde...


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2013 às 23:52)

Agora já com *26.6ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Boas
Por gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo mas a tarde foi marcada pelo fumo dos incêndios. O vento foi fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2013 às 23:59)

... Temperatura:
22.3C mínima
35.6C máxima
Actualmente esta tudo calmo, céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 25.3C


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2013 às 10:03)

Bons dias 

Temperatura ja vai nos *26.5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (21 Ago 2013 às 10:38)

Por Bragança mínima de 15ºC.

Céu limpo, sol e *28,2ºC* actuais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Ago 2013 às 13:12)

Mais um dia quente, 35.2°C e 22%. Céu limpo e sem fumos de incêndios. O que safa ainda é o vento que sopra.


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2013 às 14:13)

Mais um dia de  já com *37.5ºC*

Vento fraco


----------



## Z13 (21 Ago 2013 às 14:43)

Pelo Nordeste já acima dos 35ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2013 às 16:01)

Boa tarde .

A manhã foi de banhos de água e sol ...água a 25.0ºC ,esta noite foi bastante ,mesmo assim a temperatura,pela madrugada é que desceu alguma coisa de jeito...até aos 20.9ºC,lá fora é só ar  de W,com 37.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

Boas ,hoje a temperatura já vai descendo,vento de SWW mas muito ,com 35.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.9ºC / 38.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2013 às 19:25)

Dia ainda quente, com temperatura máxima de 35
Mínima de 20
Atual 30
Espera-se descida das temperaturas nos próximos dias, mesmo que a descida não seja acentuada, é bem vinda devido aos incêndios que fustigam o interior norte e centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2013 às 21:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,já tudo ao fresco depois uma boa rega,ambiente ainda muito ,com 32.4ºC...hoje ainda está doida .



A versão de ontem a esta hora era assim....hoje...a nova versão é assim ,ambiente mais fresco e mais o vento que deixou de ser quente,com 29.0ºC,gosto mais desta versão,de hoje .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2013 às 23:45)

Boas,com 26.0ºC e o vento mais fraco.


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2013 às 00:00)

Fresquinho na rua *23.9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2013 às 09:50)

Bons dias,
Noite e manhã fresca por Lamego
Mínima de 14
Algumas nuvens e e algum sol
a temperatura máxima prevista para hoje é de 29/30, ou seja menos 5 do que ontem
Atual - 19


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia .

Hoje a manhã apareceu de céu muito nublado e alguma neblina ,o sol só apareceu pelas 10h ,agora lá fora a recuperação da temperatura já vai toda lançada ,com 28.5ºC e nuvens altas,ambiente abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 14:18)

Boas ,ainda algumas nuvens e ar abafado ,com 35.9ºC .


----------



## Aurélio (22 Ago 2013 às 14:52)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ,ainda algumas nuvens e ar abafado ,com 35.9ºC .



Em relação á tua estação, qual o desvio (anomalia) que tens este mês em relação á temperatura máxima, deve estar uns belos graus acima da média deste mês !


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 16:22)

Boas,por aqui ar muito quente e abafado  de W,nuvens altas e muita bruma ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2013 às 16:27)

Boas,
Por Lamego um dia mais fresco do que ontem
a temperatura ronda os 30 graus
Tem estado bastante vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 18:41)

Boas,vento moderado de WNW,hoje ajudar a descer temperatura e a trazer algum fumo dos incêndios,só cheira a fumo,com 32.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 36.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 19:55)

Hoje já se vê a descer a temperatura ,com 29.7ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2013 às 20:16)

Temperatura actual *27.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *20.1ºC* / *34.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2013 às 21:21)

Boas,vai descendo com o vento mais fraco,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2013 às 23:37)

Temperatura nos *22.3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2013 às 00:20)

Noite fresca e com algum cheiro a incêndios
Temperatura atual - 15


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 10:22)

Bons dias .

Até que enfim ...tive uma temperatura baixa em relação hás últimas quinze noites ,baixou até aos 16.2ºC,já dei para arejar a casa ,tudo calmo sem vento com a temperatura ainda subir devagar,mas para a tarde promete ,com 24.0ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 12:00)

Boas,já vai subindo a temperatura,muita bruma e algum fumo a pairar no ar,tudo calmo sem vento,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 13:59)

Boas ,vai subindo a temperatura,sem vento e com 33.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 16:39)

Boas ,vento fraco e ambiente ,com 35.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2013 às 19:22)

Boas,
Por Lamego, tarde com muito vento
temperatura máxima de 30
mínima de 13
Atual - 25


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 20:02)

Boas,parece vir por ai uma boa noite de verão ...até vai dar para arejar a casa ,vento de NW a varrer já este maldito  que nunca mais sai aqui da zona ,com 28.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2013 às 21:43)

Boas,continuação de uma boa noite de verão ,a brisa a suavizar o ambiente na rua e em casa,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2013 às 23:31)

Temperatura actual *22ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.6* / *34.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2013 às 15:29)

Boas tardes .

A manhã foi de banhos ...só de baixo da agua é onde se está bem,lá fora a canicula já vai apertando ...tudo seco até mete dó ,com 35.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Ago 2013 às 16:25)

30ºC no Sarzedo, com um ligeiro "arzinho"...


----------



## Z13 (24 Ago 2013 às 18:01)

*31,8ºC* em Bragança... ainda aquece!

Bom fds!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2013 às 18:04)

Boas ...mais um dia calorzinho ,o vento acabou agora de chegar mas muito ,com 35.0C.

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 36.3ºC


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2013 às 20:04)

Temperatura actual *29.5ºC*

Dados de hoje *18.5ºC* / *32.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

Boas ,por aqui ainda muito quentinho ,com 31.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2013 às 21:54)

Por aqui ainda se transpira ,lá fora...é só ar ,esta noite só de AC é que me safo ,com 28.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2013 às 22:56)

Esta noite a temperatura esta baixar pouco *28ºC*


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2013 às 11:44)

23ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 15ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 11:57)

Bom dia .

O vento de NE durante a noite e madrugada...lá ajudou a refrescar alguma coisa de madrugada ,mas não deixei de ter mais uma temperatura acima dos 20.0ºC ,lá fora o ambiente já vai aquecendo ,com 28.9ºC e o vento a ficar mais fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 12:49)

Vai aquecendo,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 14:06)

Boas,ainda mais ,com 32.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 17:12)

Boas ,ambiente na rua quentinho ,com 34.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 18:44)

Ainda ,com 33.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2013 às 21:49)

Boas,ambiente ainda bastante morno ,já com algum vento de NNE,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Ago 2013 às 23:55)

Temperatura actual *22.5ºC*

Dados de hoje *19.2ºC* / *31.5ºC*


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 00:04)

Boa noite, estão 20.8ºC
Vento muito fraco do quadrante NE
23% HR
1012 hpa


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2013 às 07:59)

Bom dia, min. de *10ºC*, por agora *16ºC*


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 09:36)

Bom dia 
neste momento 20.6ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de SE 5.8 Km/h 
28% HR
1013 hpa

A mínima desta noite foi de 14.8ºC

26/08/2013


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 11:11)

Bom dia .

Esta madrugada e manhã...algo meio fresco ,ventinho de NNE a dar alguma sensação de fresco,mas pouco baixou dos 20.0ºC ,lá fora o ambiente já vai aquecendo,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 12:21)

Vai devagar...mas vai subindo,com 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 13:16)

Boas tardes, neste momento estão 27.9ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco SW 2.9 km/h
20% HR
1013 hpa

mínima desta noite foi 14.8ºC


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2013 às 15:38)

Temperatura actual *30.4ºC*


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2013 às 17:09)

neste momento estão 31.8ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco do quadrante N 2.2 km/h
1011hpa

A máxima já foi atingida de 32.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 17:24)

Boas ,mais uma tarde quentinha de verão ,com 33.4ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2013 às 17:30)

Temperatura actual *30ºC*

Dados de hoje *17ºC* / 31.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 19:44)

Boas,o sol já se foi ,lá fora ainda ,com 29.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

Boas,hoje o vento de WNW...vai dando uma sensação de fresco ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2013 às 23:44)

Temperatura actual *25.7ºC*

Vento entre 15Km/h a 20Km/h


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2013 às 10:04)

Por Bragança o dia acordou bem agradável!

Céu limpo, muito sol e mínima de *11,1ºC*.

Neste momento *20,0ºC*


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2013 às 12:59)

Boas tardes, neste momento temperatura de 27ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de SW 5.0 km/h
1016hpa


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2013 às 15:16)

temperatura 29.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2013 às 16:33)

Boas tardes -

Dia de verão com uma temperatura normal lá fora ,hoje no céu ...já algumas nuvens,com 32.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2013 às 19:12)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente quentinho,com 32.3ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2013 às 20:38)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2013 às 21:40)

Boas,por aqui o vento de NNE,já se vai mexendo,ambiente morno,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Ago 2013 às 23:23)

Temperatura actual *25.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *17.9ºC* / *31.5ºC*


----------



## Z13 (28 Ago 2013 às 10:15)

Bragança,

mais uma manhã de céu limpo, com uma brisa leve, e mínima de 14,1ºC.

Neste momento, *20,2ºC*

Bom dia a todos


----------



## Norther (28 Ago 2013 às 12:40)

Boas tardes, registo uma temperatura de 26.2ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de SW 3.6km/h
1017hpa 
20% HR

mínima desta noite foi de 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 12:40)

Bom dia .

Hoje acordei com o céu muito nublado pela manhã ,mais uma noite acima dos 20.0ºC ,neste momento céu limpo e na rua com ambiente de verão normal ,com 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 14:42)

Boas,estava prometido nuvens para a tarde...já vão aparecendo,hoje muito mais e algumas já começaram a subir ,ambiente mais ,com 31.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 15:24)

Algumas nuvens já vão fazendo sombra ,com 31.1ºC...baixou um pouco .


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco 

Temperatura *29.2ºC*


----------



## Z13 (28 Ago 2013 às 16:28)

Por enquanto céu limpo e *27,7ºC*. agradável!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2013 às 17:36)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu o céu está parcialmente nublado por cumulus e por colunas de fumo de incêndios no Caramulo e em Lordosa. O vento está, em geral, fraco, pontuado por algumas rajadas moderados, em especial do quadrante leste.

Atual 28,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 18:25)

Boas,muitas nuvens em volta ...tudo calmo sem vento ,com 30.2ºC há sombra das nuvens .

Dados de hoje 20.8ºC / 33.1ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2013 às 18:53)

Aguaceiros junto à Serra da Estrela 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2013 às 18:58)

Temperatura actual *27.8ºC*

Dados de hoje *19.7ºC* / *29.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 19:42)

Boas,as nuvens mais carregadas passaram ao lado para sul,ainda muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 28.7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2013 às 20:55)

Despeço-me de terras interiores com 23.5°C e 41%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,tudo calmo e ainda algumas nuvens,lá fora ainda se sente abafado,com 27.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2013 às 22:42)

Algum vento e *25.1ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2013 às 00:29)

Estão 22.8ºc, vento fraco, a moderado, com um cenário desolador de fumo no céu.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2013 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo, com uma coluna de fumo a oeste, muito grande, do incêndio no Caramulo. Além desse há outro (ou uma segunda frente, não sei como classificam isso) já no concelho de Águeda, um junto ao sopé e outro mais no centro da serra, mais pequeno. 

O fumo estende-se por quilómetros e quilómetros, mal de vê para sul, está mesmo muito mal. O vento forte em rajadas também não deve ajudar... Que Deus os proteja! 

Atual 17,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2013 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, com uma mínima de *10,1ºC*.

Céu limpo e *18,9ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2013 às 14:31)

Boas tardes .

Pelas oito horas...aproveitando o fresco,já que hoje desceu a temperatura abaixo dos 20.0ºC,corte na relva e limpeza no jardim e uma boa rega  e algum bronze ,lá fora a esta hora,tarde de verão com 29.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2013 às 16:16)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o céu está totalmente coberto por fumo, essencialmente vindo do incêndio florestal no Sátão. Não há semana em que a cidade não fique quase como que encurralada por focos de incêndio, é triste! 

Atual 26,2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2013 às 16:19)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, com uma mínima de *10,1ºC*.
> 
> Céu limpo e *18,9ºC* actuais.



Que rica mínima.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2013 às 16:41)

MSantos disse:


> Que rica mínima.



Sim, dá para refrescar as casas! 

Mas noutros anos registei mínimas de 5ºC e 7ºC em Agosto, não é incomum...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2013 às 18:00)

Boas,a tarde continua com muito sol,algumas nuvens ,com 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2013 às 18:10)

Temperatura nos *27.8ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.7ºC* / *28.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2013 às 18:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, mas com o fumo a tapar o sol agora ao fim da tarde esta bem pior, esta uma nuvem escuríssima, um cenário, fui a Tondela e triste ver a serra a arder.  

atualmente o ceu esta encoberto pelo fumo, por enquanto nao ha vento e sigo com 26.2ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Ago 2013 às 19:01)

Pedro disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Por Viseu, o céu está totalmente coberto por fumo, essencialmente vindo do incêndio florestal no Sátão. Não há semana em que a cidade não fique quase como que encurralada por focos de incêndio, é triste!
> 
> Atual 26,2ºC.



Estou no centro da cidade e tenho as minha varandas cheias de cinza. Uma tristeza.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2013 às 20:39)

Boas,tudo calmo sem vento,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2013 às 21:32)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, céu encoberto pelo fumo, não ha vento até ao momento e sigo com 21.7ºC 

temperaturas: 

19.0ºC minima
29.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2013 às 21:41)

Boas,sem vento e com 23.0ºC...nada mau .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2013 às 21:57)

Neste momento com o vento já rolar de NNE,mas fraco...fez disparar a temperatura ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 10:31)

Bom dia .

Por aqui o dia nasceu com céu limpo e algum fresco pela manhã ,a temperatura vai subindo devagar,com 24.9ºC e algum vento de NEE.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 11:00)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, o fumo mais baixo já dissipou, está sol, mas há muito fumo para S e SW, assim como para N/NE, respetivamente, Caramulo e Sátão.
O vento está fraco, estável.

A temperatura ronda os 21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 11:31)

Boas,vai subindo,com 26.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 12:54)

Céu limpo e com 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 14:22)

Boas,a manhã foi de céu limpo e azul ,neste momento o céu está cor acizentada que parece ser fumo,mas vai bem alto,vêm de longe,nuvens só a sul hoje ,com 30.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 17:07)

Boas,tarde de verão com subida de temperatura em relação a ontem ,com 32.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 19:15)

Boas,final de tarde ainda ,sem vento e com 30.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 32.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2013 às 20:06)

Boas tardes registo uma temperatura de 25.7ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco NE 2.9 Km/h
1021 hpa
20% HR


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2013 às 20:20)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo, apenas com algum fumo residual a norte, e bastante fumo a SW, na direção do Caramulo, mas mais ténue que há umas horas.

Temperatura a rondar os 24ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2013 às 21:52)

Boas,algum vento de NE,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Ago 2013 às 22:39)

Temperatura actual *22.2ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.5ºC* / *30.9ºC*


----------



## Norther (31 Ago 2013 às 13:34)

neste momento a temperatura esta a 29.6ºC
vento fraco do quadrante NW com céu limpo


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2013 às 16:00)

Temperatura actual *31ºC* 

Vento fraco e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2013 às 16:56)

Boas tardes .

Tarde ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 33.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Ago 2013 às 17:02)

28.2ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 29.9ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2013 às 18:42)

Temperatura actual *30.1ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.9ºC* / *31.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2013 às 18:55)

Boas final de tarde  com vento fraco,com 32.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.3ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2013 às 21:02)

Boas,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,temperatura a descer bem,com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2013 às 22:19)

Boas,com a chegada do vento de NE,mas fraco,a temperatura subiu,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2013 às 22:22)

Vento na média 8Km/h

Temperatura *27.6ºC*


----------

